# Orange County (CA) Civil PE Review Course



## Joshzigg (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking for recomendations for a live Civil PE Review course in southern CA (L.A., O.C. or S.D.). I have sat for the exam three times now and have done fairlly well the first two times and passed the Survey Exam but for some resaon I really blew it on the 8 hour portion of the Oct. 2010 exam. I studied my arse off as well. Anyways I'm thinking a review course will help. I have been taking the construction module.

Has anyone taken the MP Review, Inc. (www.civilreview.com) course in Santa Ana? It's held at Whittier Law School.

If so would you recomend it?

Any recomendations would be appreciated...


----------



## Environmental_Guy (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm taking the capecc.com course in Santa Ana. I used them for the EIT and found it to be a very good program. Check 'em out.

I put together a spreadsheet of all the courses in SoCal, you can find it here:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...p;#entry6832414


----------



## sab35263 (Jan 12, 2011)

Joshzigg said:


> Hi, I'm looking for recomendations for a live Civil PE Review course in southern CA (L.A., O.C. or S.D.). I have sat for the exam three times now and have done fairlly well the first two times and passed the Survey Exam but for some resaon I really blew it on the 8 hour portion of the Oct. 2010 exam. I studied my arse off as well. Anyways I'm thinking a review course will help. I have been taking the construction module.
> Has anyone taken the MP Review, Inc. (www.civilreview.com) course in Santa Ana? It's held at Whittier Law School.
> 
> If so would you recomend it?
> ...


the construction module was bad at the MP review. i thought the other modules were a little better than the construction module.


----------



## Joshzigg (Jan 12, 2011)

Environmental_Guy said:


> I'm taking the capecc.com course in Santa Ana. I used them for the EIT and found it to be a very good program. Check 'em out.
> I put together a spreadsheet of all the courses in SoCal, you can find it here:
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...p;#entry6832414


Thanks for the response. I took an EIT review course several years back and I can’t remember the name of the place I took it at, but it was in Santa Ana near John Wayne airport (not the current location of PECC). I don’t know if PECC has since moved but I have a feeling it is the same company I used for the EIT. What I disliked about the review course I used for the EIT was all the instructors had very deep accents and I found them very hard to understand or follow on subjects outside my studied knowledge. I had a few fellow students make the same gripe by the end of the review course.

Do you recall anything similar when you used PECC last time?

Thanks Again…


----------



## Environmental_Guy (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, some do have accents as I recall but it wasn't a problem.

The beauty of their program is the small class sizes, if you don't understand you're not interrupting much to ask for clarification.


----------



## sab35263 (Jan 12, 2011)

has anyone tried the capecc review session for the Construction depth? Any input?


----------

